

Ten Features I Like About CoffeeScript - colin_jack
http://openmymind.net/2012/5/16/Ten-Features-I-Like-About-CoffeeScript/

======
PommeDeTerre
CoffeeScript is excellent proof that JavaScript is an inherently inferior
language. Most of these features fix up glaring deficiencies of JavaScript,
rather than just extending the language to support more functionality.

CoffeeScript's handling of equality comparisons is a great example of this.
The only reason it provides a benefit is because the typical way of doing it
in JavaScript is so stupidly broken. This is completely a non-issue for
basically every other sensibly-designed programming language around.

The relationship between CoffeeScript and JavaScript is in fact a very
different relationship than we see between C and C++, or C and Objective-C,
for example. C++ and Objective-C are built upon C, not with the intent of
fixing numerous inherent problems with it, but rather by augmenting it and
increasing its power and flexibility. But that's what happens when you're
building upon an already-solid foundation like C, rather than a fractured,
incoherent mess like JavaScript.

